# تهوية الميــــــــــاه ,,,,,,



## nader121212 (19 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




عرفت فوائد تهوية المياه Water Aeration منذ عهد الرومان , فقد كانوا يعملون الجدران الجانبية لمجاري نقل المياه خشنة , لكي تعمل على إثارتها وتكوين فقاعات هوائية داخلها , فيؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة اثر الهواء في تنقيتها , وبالتالي تحسين طعمها ورائحتها , وتقليل التكاليف الاقتصادية لمعالجتها .

أما عملية تهوية المياه اليوم فهي المرحلة الأولى في مراحل المعالجة الأولية للمياه , وتتم الهوية عن طريق ما يسمى أبراج التبريد والتي تتكون من الأجزاء التالية:

1- منشأ خشبي مثبت على عوارض حديدية وبه مجموعة من فتحات التهوية عبارة عن ألواح من الاسبستوس المتعرجة مثبته على جانبي البرج تسمح بمرور الهواء بينهما من أسفل الى اعلى وفي نفس الوقت لا تسمح بمرور رذاذ الماء المتدفق من أعلى البرج إلى أسفل .

2- مجموعة من الفوهات (nozzles) مصنوعة من البلاستيك ومثبتة في حوض التوزيع الموجود في السطح العلوي للبرج.

3-حوض لتجميع المياه في أسفل البرج.

4- مروحة هوائية موجودة في أعلى البرج وتدارعن طريق محرك كهربائي خارج البرج.

5- أنبوب تغذية البرج بالمياه الخام وصمام التفريق أسفل الحوض.

ومن الواضح أن الغرض الأساسي من إنشاء هذه الأبراج هو خفض درجة حرارة المياه فمثلاً درجة حرارة المياه القادمة من الآبار المنجورية العميقة في الرياض يتراوح بين (60-75) درجة مئوية فيتم خفضها لى حوالي 30 درجة, ولاكن هناك أيضاً وظائف أخرى لا تقل أهمية عن التبريد وهي :

1-إزالة كبريتيد الهيدروجين وغاز الميثان وثاني أكسيد الكربون.

2-زيادة نسبة غاز الأكسجين الذائب في الماء مما يؤدي إلى أكسدة الحديد الذائب وتحويله إلى أكسيد الحديديك الذي يترسب على جدران أبراج التبريد مما يساعد على التخلص من الحديد الضار حيث يتم تجميعه فيما بعد والتخلص من يدوياً.

3-أكسدة المنجنيز وترسيبه على شكل أكسيد المنجنيز وكذلك أكسدة ما تبقى من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين مما يساعد على التخلص التام منه.

4-إزالة الملوثات العضوية الطيارة (Volatile Organic Contaminants) مثل البنزين ورابع كلوريد الكربون وثنائي كلوريد البنزين والتي يعتقد أنها تسبب أضراراً صحية.

المراجع:
* مجلة العلوم والتقنية العدد الثالث والأربعون.
*منولات محطة تنقية مياه الملز بالرياض.


----------



## softchem (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا نادر
الله يعطيك الصحة والامان


----------



## Nanas (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا ياخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه وعلى فكره هل يمكنك مساعدتي باية معلومات(باللغة الانجليزية ) عن عملية انتاج الماء من الهيدروكربون أو عملية انتاج الهيدروجين الماء من الهيدروكربون .
مع جزيل التقدير


----------



## عماد ممدوح (21 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## suha (27 أبريل 2008)

please help me in drawings for activated sludge detail for capacity of 50m3/hr


----------



## Eng.Foam (30 أبريل 2008)

يسلمو على الموضوع لكن علميا هذا اسمة برج تبريد . cooling tower !

هناك شرح رائع في كتاب unit operation


----------



## حسام ح (4 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

اذن العملية اشبه بغسل الماء من الشوائب العالقة به والنتيجة الحصول على ماء بارد ايضا .

البغدادي


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندسة تغريد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود السؤال حول تخفيض درجة الحرارة اذا كان برج التبريد يعمل على تخفيض الحرارة بما يقارب 30 درجة مئوية وبنفس الوقت يتم التخلص من الغازات مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون فبالتأكيد ستتأثر درجة الحموضة Ph للماء كيف يتم التحكم بهذا الأمر؟ والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المفيد وننتظر المزيد ..........


----------



## smart_eng (31 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين يا نادر


----------

